# Full Tank Shot Help



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Anyone have good experience doing full tank shots with DSLR's?

Ive got a Canon XT (350d), and I am struggling to keep a narrow enough aperture while mantaining a high enough shutter speed to get the fish in the shot without blurring them badly. 

I've started shooting at F/4, which will give me a shutter speed of between 1/5 and 1/20th second but it never seems fast enough. If I went less than F/4 then I feel I would lose all the detail and DOF in the shot. 

Can anyone give any advise?

Thanks, Tom


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Here's an example of the shot I sent into the PFK competition, but I think it was ruined by the blurred fish in the bottom corner IMO


----------



## SnakeIce (May 9, 2005)

The problem you have is not enough light. To get the sharp focused fish like in the amano tank photos you would have to use a similar flash setup. He has a black framing screen to contain the light that doesn't get into the tank and several flash boxes over the tank to get the illumination to be able to stop the tank in the picture.

You have to think and do things like a studio would to get the results like you want.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

What ISO are you using? Try upping it a little, I dont think noise will be much of a problem with full tank shot.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

Give it some more light and catch the fish's breath :heh:

In this pic i've shot with 2 1000W tungsten light at F16 ; 1/15s.Shot it with RAW quality then adjust the WB.


----------



## dstephens (Nov 30, 2005)

Do you guys know if we are allowed to use programs like Photo Shop, etc. to improve the clarity of the photos we submit, say for something like the upcoming AGA contest? I have been very frustrated with overall photo quality until I started using photoshop software and the results are dramatic, at least in terms of improving clarity, taking glare out of the photo, overall color enhancement. I can now create the color that I see visually, but could never capture with my camera. I think even something like the blurr of fish movement could be minimized.


----------

